# Would She Listen...



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I kept telling my girlfriend not to turn her head away near the end of a blow job, but did she listen?

No, it just went in one ear and out the other!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol lol lol lol


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Dotti said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

